# I Need Some Help With My Blueberry Pleazzzz



## tokeon:) (Apr 3, 2007)

I Have A 4 Week Old Blueberry Plant I Over Watered It And The Leafs Started Cupping I Haven`t Watered It For 4 Days Now But The Soil Still Feels A Bit Damp And Leafs Are Still Cupping I Am Useing Bio-bizz All Mix Soil Can Any One Help I Have Only Had It Under The Sodium For One Week Today And The Leafs Are Not Looking Great There Is Some New Leafs Started To Come So It Is Still Growing A Little But The New Leafs Look Like They Are Cupping Too


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you have good enough drainage.....as you should be able to overwater once and a while as all you are doing is flushing....but your soil needs to drain really really well.....you will have to ride it out let the dirt dry up... the leaves with sprout back up, then begin to wilt a little signs you might need to water once agian...my b-friend always overwaters... we now have his/hers plants.....as I don't like to over water.....can inhibit ...pests like fungus gnats.....I hope all goes well for you.....Pics are the best way to diagnosis problem plants, then the older stoners can help u too....Peace, love, & hair greese


----------



## tokeon:) (Apr 7, 2007)

here are some pic`s of my 5 week ols blueberry plant it`s not looking great any suggestions welcome thankyou


----------



## stickyhits (Apr 7, 2007)

the new growth looks good


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah the top does look ok. ride it out.


----------

